# When did CW get added as a distant?



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I just noticed this evenining that channel 385 is now CW.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Is it from NY, LA, or somewhere else?

I got all excited when I saw this, because I thought maybe there'd also be an HD channel for CW, but I can't fnd one ... 

Come on DirecTV - channels 84 and 85 are begging to be filled with HD CW!


----------



## bguppies (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up.....
They should have done that as soon as the WB and UPN merged.

Bill


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

I just called to get this added to my account and they had to submit a waiver. Who do they submit this waiver too for the nearest cw station is over 200 miles away.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

Mavrick22 said:


> I just called to get this added to my account and they had to submit a waiver. Who do they submit this waiver too for the nearest cw station is over 200 miles away.


Is it hard trying to get them to understand what you're talking about? I'm not too eager, for a several hour attempt.

I agree that HD CW would be even better!


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

ayrton911 said:


> Is it hard trying to get them to understand what you're talking about? I'm not too eager, for a several hour attempt.
> 
> I agree that HD CW would be even better!


No it was not hard at all took about 5 minutes but the CSR I talked with seemed very knowledgeable but I know that those are kinda rare.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Mavrick22 said:


> No it was not hard at all took about 5 minutes but the CSR I talked with seemed very knowledgeable but I know that those are kinda rare.


Do you qualify for DNS or are you in an area covered by locals?


----------



## Mavrick22 (Feb 7, 2006)

hiker said:


> Do you qualify for DNS or are you in an area covered by locals?


I have local CBS, FOX, NBC, ABC, PBS but no local CW the nearest CW affailate is over 200 miles away so they applied for the waiver for just the CW DNS network and it appears it was approved for it is now showing on my account online and I will see when I get home from work if I really have it.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Mavrick22 said:


> I have local CBS, FOX, NBC, ABC, PBS but no local CW the nearest CW affailate is over 200 miles away so they applied for the waiver for just the CW DNS network and it appears it was approved for it is now showing on my account online and I will see when I get home from work if I really have it.


Thanks. One more question... Are they charging for 385 CW? I have waivers for all other networks and they are charging $2.25/mo extra.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Mavrick22 said:


> I just called to get this added to my account and they had to submit a waiver. Who do they submit this waiver too for the nearest cw station is over 200 miles away.


Did the CSR say how long it woulld take to get the waiver? I have waivers for the four nets now, so I think it wouldn't take long to get one for The CW. Our local CW affiliate is cable only. It may get put up as a subchannel to one of our digital stations. CW HD would be a real plus.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

drew2k said:


> Is it from NY, LA, or somewhere else?
> 
> I got all excited when I saw this, because I thought maybe there'd also be an HD channel for CW, but I can't fnd one ...
> 
> Come on DirecTV - channels 84 and 85 are begging to be filled with HD CW!


Its the Baltimore, md CW feed.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The eligibility page shows that I'm already eligible for CW. Cost is $1.50/month.
Here's that page if interested.
http://directvdnseligibility.decisionmark.com/app/AddressForm.aspx

Currently on hold to see what happens. The CSR says that a waiver can take 45 days, but since I'm already eligible I'm hoping it will be up sooner than that. 

It is now showing up.  Quick enough for ya?


----------



## rhuntington3 (May 1, 2001)

I noticed it this morning.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Is it WPIX?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

WNUV Baltimore


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

Sh*t, I want my Mets games.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

drew2k said:


> Come on DirecTV - channels 84 and 85 are begging to be filled with HD CW!


CW is not currently avail in the Baltimore area as a HD SAT channel (only OTA)


hiker said:


> WNUV Baltimore


Assuming they do broadcast WNUV in HD on 84 and 85, does that mean if we're in the Baltimore market, we'll automatically get it?


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

EMoMoney said:


> CW is not currently avail in the Baltimore area as a HD SAT channel (only OTA)


But CW-HD is available in NY and LA via OTA, so I was hoping that if DirecTV was carrying an SD version in the 3xx range ... maybe the HD version would be coming soon in the 8x range, from any market that offered an HD feed of it.

80 / 81 = CBS NY / LA
82 / 83 = NBC NY / LA
84 / 85 = .....
86 / 87 = ABC NY / LA
88 / 89 = FOX NY / LA



> Assuming they do broadcast WNUV in HD on 84 and 85, does that mean if we're in the Baltimore market, we'll automatically get it?


If you can see HD channels in the 80's, you should be able to see any NEW channels DirecTV adds there ... UNLESS DirecTV adds it at an MPEG4 only. But there's no saying DirecTV will be doing anything with HD CW anytime soon ...


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

drew2k said:


> If you can see HD channels in the 80's, you should be able to see any NEW channels DirecTV adds there ... UNLESS DirecTV adds it at an MPEG4 only. But there's no saying DirecTV will be doing anything with HD CW anytime soon ...


The only I receive is 80 from an old waiver. Either way would owrk for me if they decide to provide a local MPEG4 for the Baltimore area or add it to 84 and 85.


----------



## RonH54 (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info on CW on 385 I just checked and I am receiving the channel. I guess since I get DNS from LA and NY this CW channel came on automatically. I didn't contact DirecTv about it and there doesn't seem to be any extra charge on my bill.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I'd like to see Supernatural and Everybody Hates Chris in HD. I'm in the NY market and have had WB/CW/UPN in SD via satellite for years.
But I knew I would get those channels when I signed up. What I didn't know is that I would get both UHF and VHF locals. So besides ch. 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11 and 13, I also get 21, 41, 47, 50, 55 and probably some others I don't remember right now. Is that true for the rest of the country?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Well, in my area, we don't get any of our locals from DirecTV.

I'm glad to have The CW, even if in SD, but I will continue to download the HD versions of Supernatural, Smallville, and even Veronica Mars. The CW from DirecTV is a backup.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

jamesbobo said:


> What I didn't know is that I would get both UHF and VHF locals. So besides ch. 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11 and 13, I also get 21, 41, 47, 50, 55 and probably some others I don't remember right now. Is that true for the rest of the country?


New York is an anomaly, because all seven of the "major" networks -- ABC, CBS, NBC, Fox, CW, MyNetwork, and PBS -- are on VHF. So everywhere else, I think it's a little more obvious that of course DirecTV would offer both VHF and UHF local channels. Here in Los Angeles, one of the 7 VHF stations is independent (PBS is on UHF), and no other market has 7 VHF stations available.


----------



## ayrton911 (Sep 4, 2000)

RonH54 said:


> Thanks for the info on CW on 385 I just checked and I am receiving the channel. I guess since I get DNS from LA and NY this CW channel came on automatically. I didn't contact DirecTv about it and there doesn't seem to be any extra charge on my bill.


Do you legitimately qualify for all those distants?

I have them too, but I'm grandfathered, and the CW didn't come on automatically.  I do have a local one (not on DirecTV but available OTA), so I'm probably out of luck.


----------



## RonH54 (Jul 3, 2004)

ayrton911 said:


> Do you legitimately qualify for all those distants?
> 
> I have them too, but I'm grandfathered, and the CW didn't come on automatically.  I do have a local one (not on DirecTV but available OTA), so I'm probably out of luck.


Yes I legitimatley qualified for DNS.I receive my locals from Lexington,Ky. but that about 75-80 miles from my home and DirecTv turned on DNS for me without waivers when I first signed up for DirecTv in '03. Then I was "grandfathered in" whenever the FCC rule kicked in in Aug. of '05(I think that the year). I was able to keep both LA and NYC SD but only have HD from NYC.


----------



## joellyn (Nov 6, 2005)

I called last night about 8:00 PM to see if I could get the CW channel. All my locals are out of Wilmington, NC but have not had any CW channel. I was very upset when the networks merged into CW and I could not watch my shows anymore.

The CSR said I could apply for a waiver and it could take up to 45 days. I thought I would have to wait but I flipped it to channel 385 around 10 PM and they had already turned it on. I'm so excited! I can watch Supernatural again!


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

Am I risking my granfathered distants by calling in to Directv and asking them to activate the CW? I know that a couple people have had success doing it, but with my luck the csr I get would pull my NY/LA stations instead.


----------



## pacbellguy (Jan 27, 2004)

I get nervous anytime I even think of bringing up my LA/NY DNS channels.

I've had them for over 10 years and I don't know what would be the trigger for me to lose them. I also have my locals as well. 

I'll just watch CW from my local programming even though being able to record Smallville 3 hours earlier would be nice.


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

I applied to get this new channel on Friday. They said it could take up to 45 days to get the Waiver. Not sure if there is a local channel available that would prevent it, but you would think that if there is a local I would get it with my local package. 
I am in the Monterey Bay area.

Hopefully it will go through soon.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

What does the eligibility page say?
http://directvdnseligibility.decisionmark.com/app/AddressForm.aspx
In my case, see above, I was eligible and it was turned on within 20 minutes.


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> What does the eligibility page say?
> http://directvdnseligibility.decisionmark.com/app/AddressForm.aspx
> In my case, see above, I was eligible and it was turned on within 20 minutes.


It doesn't show up there at all and indicates that I should get locals but the CW isn't listed as one of the locals. Anyway, you would think either way I should be able to get it, either through the local package or through the distances.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I don't know why it doesn't show for you, but when I enter my address The CW does show in the chart for SD DNS. You should call DirecTV.


----------



## LADYBUGBLUE2002 (Sep 7, 2003)

JimSpence said:


> I don't know why it doesn't show for you, but when I enter my address The CW does show in the chart for SD DNS. You should call DirecTV.


Thanks, I already called and they have applied for a Waiver, so I guess I will just need to wait and see.


----------

